# How much would you pay for this ladies 1950 New World



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2021)

I have my new 1950 Traveler, a 1960 Racer with middleweight wheels, and another frame I bought because it had a cool 3 speed shifter integrated to the frame.  looking at this and made a generous offer of $75.00 because I need all the 1950 parts to make my bare frame into a fake old bike. front fender, fork, bars, pedals and S-6 wheels.

bikes here in the Bay Area have special prices not found anywhere else on the planet, just like the million dollar homes you can get for $200,000 or less anywhere else.









						Schwinn New World bike - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Schwinn New World. 1950 I think. Needs restoring. Missing rear fender. Located in Petaluma. $150



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## GTs58 (May 6, 2021)

Probably worth $75 in parts. Rims look decent in the pictures and the fork doesn't look bent.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 6, 2021)

easy $75.00 worth of parts. I guesstimated double that if I had to gather them all up seperately.... plus it was all just a thought in my head and I had no firm plans to go and seek them all out.

owner agreed to my offer, so i'll probably get it this weekend. over an hour away.


----------



## rollfaster (May 7, 2021)

I gave $60.00 for this 50 found on CL.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2021)

rollfaster said:


> I gave $60.00 for this 50 found on CL.



ooh, that's a nice one. that would be $400.00 on the S.F. Bay area Craigslist.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 7, 2021)

picking it up tomorrow. a $25.00 bike with $150.00 worth of parts for $75.00. hope I am not turning into a lightweight guy.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 8, 2021)

bars and stem will clean up much better that the ones on my rejuvenation project. might use these pedals as well. everything else will go on my 1960 Racer, which has S-7's on it now.


----------



## Oilit (May 10, 2021)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> picking it up tomorrow. a $25.00 bike with $150.00 worth of parts for $75.00. hope I am not turning into a lightweight guy.



If you're like me, the problem is narrowing down your focus.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 16, 2021)

both tires hold air, one is a 60's -70's Schwinn tire. it rides and stops good.


----------

